# First project on the DV-59



## Braeden P (Feb 24, 2021)

Just got some 12L14 from McMaster Car it was 1/2 inch and that stuff is awesome! So I made a capsule but the thing is how to get it apart there is no visible way but it unscrews the line is hidden because of an undercut on the threads it was fun to make and took about 10 minutes with screw ups, the rough sanding helps hide it too it is about 3/4 of an inch long


----------

